# Looking for Wyndham Bonnet Creek Feb 16 - 19 President's Day Weekend



## biggen (Jan 2, 2018)

Need a one bedroom deluxe (or two bedroom if the price is good) for Feb 16 - 19.

Thanks!


----------



## RJones (Jan 3, 2018)

Popular week.......


----------



## biggen (Jan 3, 2018)

RJones said:


> Popular week.......



Yeah no kidding.  I've found some 2 bedrooms available but no 1 bedrooms.  I booked at the Bonnet Creek hotel but can cancel that if a deal comes along for the timeshare resort.


----------



## jackio (Jan 3, 2018)

I just Released a 1 BR Bonnet Creek for February 17th check in, back in to RCI weeks.


----------



## K.vbee (Jan 8, 2018)

I have your location available, but for a week - 7 days. 
Kate
K.vbee@yahoo


----------



## Pbrown3580 (Feb 9, 2018)

K.vbee said:


> I have your location available, but for a week - 7 days.
> Kate
> K.vbee@yahoo


Could you give me details on what you have available?


----------



## Pbrown3580 (Feb 9, 2018)

jackio said:


> I just Released a 1 BR Bonnet Creek for February 17th check in, back in to RCI weeks.


Int.  Could you give me details on unit and dates?


----------



## jackio (Feb 9, 2018)

Pbrown3580 said:


> Int.  Could you give me details on unit and dates?


It's not available.  I matched an ongoing search on Jan 3rd and did not take it.


----------

